# new york pigeon lover the weather channel



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is so cool... I do believe this guy is a member here and has posted before.. love him!..and so does his pigeons. 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/meet-the-pigeon-whisperer-19755


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

_*Great, thanks for sharing !!!! The 'net needs more vids like this.*_


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I love that video.

It reminded me, we were in New York last September on holiday and we went for a walk in Central Park.
A man was skating around the park and all of a sudden a couple of pigeons flew out of nowhere and landed on him and stayed with him while he was skating.
I was fascinated and tried to video him but he was moving too fast.

Thanks for posting that. 

Janet


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great guy .....loved it !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> This is so cool... I do believe this guy is a member here and has posted before.. love him!..and so does his pigeons.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/meet-the-pigeon-whisperer-19755


You're right, Michelle! I've seen that guy on here! Very cool!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Been a while since I was on the board! That video's gone, but here's a couple more... I'm actually working on a short documentary to teach people about my feral doves...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isl_99tTvyc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0-eohY4AQ0


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are great! I think you must be the best feral pigeon advocate. I love Karma!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Doveone52,

I'm pretty much making it my job to educate people about pigeons and doves, but I have 50+ years of negative publicity to fight! I even time my daily walks with the birds to be at the park when school-children are there, so they can learn!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> Doveone52,
> 
> I'm pretty much making it my job to educate people about pigeons and doves, but I have 50+ years of negative publicity to fight! I even time my daily walks with the birds to be at the park when school-children are there, so they can learn!


watching the interaction between you and your pigeons will get attention.... they act just like any pet bird in someones home..even better.. love how you give them their treats by hand and visit them.. you and the birds look so calm and relaxed... can't wait to see the other vid when I get home.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> watching the interaction between you and your pigeons will get attention.... they act just like any pet bird in someones home..even better.. love how you give them their treats by hand and visit them.. you and the birds look so calm and relaxed... can't wait to see the other vid when I get home.


I find that my daily walks with the kids are my "mental health" break from my day! I've always loved birds (and cats, dogs, horses. raccoons, etc..), and I find a pigeon "coo" as relaxing as a cat "purr".

I call the birds "kittens with wings" or "puppies with feathers"


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, and if anyone reading this is in New York City, and has a good video camera....... let me know!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

*The original "angry bird"!*


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love that Karma!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

William do you go to the same spot to find them or do they find you?... it is amazing how pretty their feathers are.. my pigeons here get all kinds of stuff in their bath and vitamins and things..lol.. and your pigeons out in the wild look better than alot of loft pigeons i have seen..lol.. I think what you have done with these birds is terrific..makes me want to go visit NY.. I guess your allowed to feed the pigeons in the park? do you ever worry about them being taken or killed by people?


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wanted to re-write this.. it didn't come off sounding quite right...
To answer in order, I don't need to be in the same spot. The park is fairly large, and they either spot me first, or I call them if I don't see them immediately (yes, they actually know their names!). I think that Jaco and Jicky (the 2 brown ones I raised and released) are probably 1st generation ferals, which is why they're so pretty (Karma and Dharma, Jicky's kids, look more like some of the other ones in the flock, but still have the red/brown of their daddy).
You're technically NOT allowed to feed pigeons in the park, but the cops and park employees let me and a few others "get away" with it since we don't create much of a nuisance.
And, yes, I do worry.. but after almost 2 years with Jaco and Jicky, and going on a year with Karma and Dharma, they seem to be safe. I worry more about the red-tailed hawks than I do about the people, but so far so good.


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

aw wow your videos made my day, thank you!


----------

